# Icelandic: Icelandic translations coming soon



## Xophmeister

Hello,

I hope this doesn't break forum rules; but I have setup a "movement", for want of a better description, for British solidarity with the people of Iceland (after our government's embarrassing acts). This consists of a website to allow people to post messages of support and friendship... Anyway, this site is complete in English and I have a translator lined-up. However, I would like to launch the site as soon as possible (I'm looking at Monday), but the bulk of translation won't be available for another week-or-so.

As such, what I'd like to do is launch in English; but with some of the interface translations done... I was hoping whether someone on this forum could please help?

Basically I've just got four words to translate, which I've done already using online dictionaries -- but I can't be sure how accurate/grammatically correct they are:home = heim (as in "home page")
messages = skilaboð
questions = spurning (as in "FAQ")
press = úrklippur​Do these look OK? Also, how would I translate "Icelandic translations coming soon...", or something to that effect; so people know it's being worked-on?

Many, many thanks


----------



## darlanxavier445903

Hey, Xophmeister

I don't know many things about Icelandic. I'm studying it and developing a dictionary, because in my country there are really few few things about Icelandic.

If you want, I can try to help you.


About the sentence, I guess it is:
Íslensk þýðingar koma senn


----------



## Xophmeister

Obrigado


----------



## butra

> Also, how would I translate "Icelandic translations coming soon...", or something to that effect;


 
Íslensk þýðing væntanleg.


----------



## butra

> home = heim (as in "home page")
> messages = skilaboð
> questions = spurning (as in "FAQ")
> press = úrklippur​


 
press? In what context?


----------



## Xophmeister

Sorry: Knew I forget something...

"Press" as in "Press releases" or "News clippings" (in a self-referential setting); that sort of idea 

Takk (is it "takk" or "þökk"?)


----------



## butra

> Takk (is it "takk" or "þökk"?)


 
You would say takk.


----------



## Xophmeister

Takk it is


----------



## Alxmrphi

> About the sentence, I guess it is:
> Íslensk þýðingar koma senn



þyðingar = translations
íslensk = Icelandic (for feminine singular)

"Icelandic translations" would be .. "íslenskar þyðingar"

But as butra pointed out, it's fine in the singular


----------

